# What else do I need in this besides a Tegu??



## Justin_Navarro (Jul 12, 2019)

So I built a 4x3x3 enclosure, originally intended for a baby Monitor, but after careful consideration, I decided on a baby Tegu. I've sealed the enclosure with a Spar Urethane about a week and a half ago once it was all cut/screwed together, hit the corners with GEII silicone (black silicone is a nightmare due to how messy it is), did a 40/60 Playsand/Organic Top Soil moist mix about 6 inches deep, installed a Clamp Lamp Floodlight, 80W (but replaces 90-120s).

Originally had the lamp vertically above the basking spot, but the spot got so hot it'd cook my hand if I left it long enough, so I moved it to the opposite side, the water bowl is temporary as I thought a small paint roller container would be perfect since it has a built in "staircase" and a cool hide right beneath it, (you can see it in the second pic) but it's a bit too small I think. So I'm thinking I'll go with a large Tupperware container. I installed a vent on each side of the enclosure, but forgot to grab 2 more for the insides, it's a bit too late but I could always throw some hardware cloth over each side.

It's a bit plain right now since I only just put the main ingredients in lol, I'm thinking about throwing some real plants or maybe some grass seed (or both) in, but don't know what plants (maybe fruit plants?) I could plant that wouldn't harm the Tegu. I'll also throw a few decor items in there.

Now the important part, UVB-wise, My idea was going with 2 Repti-Sun 10.0s in a Dual Lamp either right above the basking area or right next to the Floodlight. Thoughts? I'm also expecting a Tempgun in the mail one of these days, 105F-125F bask I believe right?

Annnnd I think that's it!


----------



## AlphaAlpha (Jul 12, 2019)

looks good and sounds like you got everything under control ..... It will need extending sooner or later though.


----------



## Zyn (Jul 18, 2019)

Like what alpha said in 6 months he’s going to need a larger enclosure


----------



## bocacash (Jul 28, 2019)

Yep ! Nice enclosure...well done. The only suggestion I would have is: don't use a spotlight...they are designed to project a 'spot' of high intensity light...that's why it got too hot for your hand. Also, it's gonna' keep, what should be the cool end, too warm if you put it in that end. Go with the lights DESIGNED as basking lights...directly overhead...plenty of choices !

You have a nice enclosure...for a monitor...as you said...with a lot of work/thought put into it. Monitors climb...Tegus, not so much...they roam and burrow ! The height in your current enclosure is wasted on a Tegu....and can create lighting/heating complications. Might I suggest you explore designing an extension for one side of your current enclosure that measures: 2'H x 3'D x 4'L...it looks like it should fit right below your vent...then you won't have to scrap the enclosure you already have built !


----------

